# Looks safe to me!



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Korea?


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

Unreal, is he moving in or out? Hopefully the wind doesnt pick up.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks to me like he is moving too, lets see a fridge on that thing! I guess you only trip once!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I just peed a little.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

and you thought you were brave Sparky hanging over the edge of a building with safety harness on.................. j/k


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't worry about it. I promise... you won't feel a thing when he falls :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Don't worry about it. I promise... you won't feel a thing when he falls :whistling


He'll feel it when he makes that sudden stop at the bottom............. :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Did you take that first pick with your new telescoping tripod?


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

10' of rope tied from the belt loop to the AC unit and he should be good to go.:laughing:


----------



## FlatworkGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

heh .. just when you thought you've seen it all ..


----------



## Sawzall Paul (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a terrible idea. There's no way he can do that regularly and not suffer some major injuries. I would never do that, so I give him a little bit of credit...


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

And I thought I'd done some nutty stuff, nothing even compares to that!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

meanwhile in Singapore :whistling


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

what do you think..150' +/-??:no:


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

he probably has the safety harness tied around his neck :laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Pffffft....what a candy a$$....

He needs to have a 10' step ladder on top of that platform...then stand on the top step....then streeeeeetch up and over to reach that window.


----------

